# Drucker meldet ständig Papierstau obwohl keiner ist



## tunexor (20. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ein paar Jahren einen Epson WF 3520 welcher eigentlich ganz zuverlässig auch mit Billigpatronen funktioniert hat. Word Dokumente gehen auch nach wie vor einwandfrei drucken. 

Sobald ich jedoch Fotos oder PDFs die Bilder enthalten drucken will meckert er jedesmal wegen Papierstau und spuckt einfach nur ein nicht bedrucktes Blatt aus. Und das in Endlosschleife bis ich den Druckauftrag am PC abbreche. Ich habe an den Treibern und Einstellungen nichts geändert. Problem tritt auf 3 PCs im Heimnetzwerk auf. 

Ich habe ja irgend ein Windows10 Update im Verdacht, da der Fehler plötzlich und auf allen Geräten aufgetreten ist. Da der Fehler aber seit einigen Monaten besteht, will ich jetzt kein Rollback auf irgend eine Uralt Version durchführen. 

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert (Hoch- Querformat, Papiersorte geändert) nichts hilft. Netzreset sowie nach neusten Updates habe ich natürlich auch gesucht.

Hat hier vielleicht einer die "Masteridee" woran das liegen könnte? Will mir eigentlich keinen neuen Drucker kaufen, hab weder Lust noch Zeit mich da intensiv mit zu beschäftigen, welches Gerät gut ist und zu meinen Anforderungen passt.

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2021)

Gerät mal komplett vom Strom getrennt?


----------



## tunexor (20. April 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Gerät mal komplett vom Strom getrennt?


klar, mehrfach.


----------



## taks (20. April 2021)

Mal etwas vom Smartphone drucken?


----------



## chill_eule (20. April 2021)

Normaler S/W Textdruck funktioniert aber?


----------



## tunexor (20. April 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Mal etwas vom Smartphone drucken?


geht, aber dann ist nur die hälfte drauf.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Normaler S/W Textdruck funktioniert aber?


bis eben schon.

jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## chill_eule (20. April 2021)

Oh ************ 

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen meinen Drucker tauschen müssen und hab einfach das billigste Gerät gekaut.








						Canon PIXMA TS3351 weiß ab € 53,82 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Canon PIXMA TS3351 weiß ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Format: A4 (Drucken), A4 (Scannen) • Typ: Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer • Drucken: 4800x1200dpi - 7.7/4 S/min … ✔ Multifunktionsgeräte ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Das ist aber erstaunlich gut für den Preis muss ich sagen. Hab allerdings auch quasi null Ansprüche an einen Drucker


----------



## tunexor (20. April 2021)

Treiber neuinstalliert, alle Einstellungen resettet, Drucker resettet. Jetzt wollte er nichtmal mehr Papier hinten einziehen, hats einfach durchgedrückt sodass es vorne rauskam und meldet dann wieder Papierstau. Rechner neugestartet. Druckaufträge abgebrochen. Reagiert plötzlich auf keinen Druckauftrag mehr. Scheißteil...



chill_eule schrieb:


> hab einfach das billigste Gerät gekaut.
> 
> Das ist aber erstaunlich gut für den Preis muss ich sagen. Hab allerdings auch quasi null Ansprüche an einen Drucker


Ich muss zugeben, der WF3520 war damals auch nicht der beste Kauf. Die Foto- und Scanqualität war jetzt nicht überragend und obwohl ich billige 2 Euro Patronen drin hatte waren die ständig leer bzw wurden als leer gemeldet obwohl noch was drin war.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es das beste einen Flachbettscanner zu kaufen für den Fall das (kommt ja nicht so oft vor und kann ja Problemlos Jahrelang im Schrank gammeln), und dazu einen gescheiten Tintenpisser der auch mal saubere Fotos drucken kann und ZUVERLÄSSIG ist. Ich hatte vor dem Epson einen HP von 2001 oder so. Da war auch ständig Papierstau oder die Patronen waren super schnell leer, was besonders ärgerlich war, da ich damals noch die teuren Originalpatronen gekauft hab und alle Nase lang 60€ am Backen hatte.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Druckgeschwindigkeit:     egal
Druckqualität Fotos:         gut bis sehr gut
All-in-One (Scanner):        nice to have aber kein muss
Schnittstellen:                    LAN oder WLAN, Airplay kein muss aber nice to have
Kosten:                               Anschaffung bis 200€ (inkl. Scanner intern o. extern), laufend möglichst günstig
Einsatz:                               Texte (ca. 100 A4 Seiten/Jahr), Fotos und Grafiken (ca. 25 A4 Seiten/Jahr)


----------



## Edelrost-stahlfrei (20. April 2021)

Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen nach dem Neukauf ebenfalls massive Probleme mit meinem Drucker.
Lösung hier war das Querschläger KB5000802 mit dem neuen Update zu fixen.

Die Effekte des fehlerhaften KBs können derart vielschichtig sein, dass man zunächst nicht an Windows Updates denken mag. Vielleicht ist das bei Dir ebenfalls der Auslöser.

Gruß,
Rost


----------



## tunexor (20. April 2021)

Edelrost-stahlfrei schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen nach dem Neukauf ebenfalls massive Probleme mit meinem Drucker.
> Lösung hier war das Querschläger KB5000802 mit dem neuen Update zu fixen.
> 
> Die Effekte des fehlerhaften KBs können derart vielschichtig sein, dass man zunächst nicht an Windows Updates denken mag. Vielleicht ist das bei Dir ebenfalls der Auslöser.
> ...


Danke, werde ich ausprobieren.

Habe mir jetzt übrigens einen Epson EcoTank ET2756 bestellt. Der darf bei den niedrigen Druckkosten auch gerne öfter mal eine Druckkopfreinigung ausführen und was ich sonst so gelesen habe, soll er ja ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse abliefern, wenn auch die Scaneinheit etwas langsam ist, aber damit kann ich leben. Liegt jetzt zwar 100 Euro über meinem angesetzten Budget, aber da die Originaltinte nur unwesentlich mehr kostet und sowieso dermaßen günstig ist, wird sich das auf die Jahre amortisieren.


----------



## tunexor (23. April 2021)

Update: Am Ende ist es doch ein Epson ET4750 geworden. Auf die Jahre gerechnet ist der wohl nicht wirklich teurer aber qualitativ einfach an diversen Ecken doch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Mehrwert. Bin super mit dem Gerät zufrieden soweit und die 400€ müssten sich bei dem beiliegenden 2x4 Farbflaschenkit bei regelmäßiger Druckknopf Reinigung / regelmäßiger kleiner Ausdruck definitiv amortisieren. Blöd wäre natürlich wenn er nach der Garantie die Krätsche macht, aber wollen wir mal nicht von ausgehen, wenn ich bedenke, dass die alten 8 bzw 12 Jahre gehalten haben.

Der ET4750 liefert übrigens bei den selben Dateien mit dem selben Windows Update stand die o.g. Fehler nicht, und druckt alles einwandfrei.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh ************
> 
> Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen meinen Drucker tauschen müssen und hab einfach das billigste Gerät gekaut.
> 
> ...



Warum fragst Du vorher nicht mal hier nach, was ich von dem Schei.teil halte?

Ein paar EUR mehr und ich hätte  gemacht:
https://geizhals.de/canon-pixma-ts8350-schwarz-3775c006-a2123909.html?hloc=at&hloc=de .

Na gut, mein Drucker muß billig im Verbrauch sein und CDs bedrucken können.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2021)

Ein paar € mehr? Dein verlinkter Drucker kostet das dreifache 

Für die 10-20 Seiten, die ich im Jahr drucke, reicht auch das billigste Gerät


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein paar € mehr? Dein verlinkter Drucker kostet das dreifache


So genau mußt Du jetzt nicht auf den Pfennig machen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Für die 10-20 Seiten, die ich im Jahr drucke, reicht auch das billigste Gerät


Drück nicht so sehr drauf, mir sind die Dinger schon beim Auspacken zerfallen.


----------



## kmf (24. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ein paar € mehr? Dein verlinkter Drucker kostet das dreifache
> 
> Für die 10-20 Seiten, die ich im Jahr drucke, reicht auch das billigste Gerät


Dafür muss er aber keine teuren Patronen mehr kaufen. Tinte in Flaschen ist sehr günstig. Vor allem kann man Tinte von jedem Hersteller nehmen, da mault der Drucker auch nicht wegen Fremdfabrikat, wie das bei den Modellen mit Patronen heutzutage Standard ist. Hab auch 2 Epson mit Tank (DIN A3 für Zeichnungsausdrucke u. DIN A4 für alles was sonst anfällt) seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb. Keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Dafür muss er aber keine teuren Patronen mehr kaufen. Tinte in Flaschen ist sehr günstig. Vor allem kann man Tinte von jedem Hersteller nehmen, da mault der Drucker auch nicht wegen Fremdfabrikat, wie das bei den Modellen mit Patronen heutzutage Standard ist. Hab auch 2 Epson mit Tank (DIN A3 für Zeichnungsausdrucke u. DIN A4 für alles was sonst anfällt) seit 2 Jahren in Betrieb. Keine Probleme bisher.



Na ja, die Probleme kommen meist so nach 3 ... 5 Jahren, wenn das Indexband voll ist oder der Spucknapf voll ist und die Brühe aus dem Drucker rausläuft.

Bei modernen Geräten ist derResttintenbehälter wechselbar, aber meist nur bei den Vieldruckgeräten.
Der  *Epson Expression Photo XP-8600* hat es aber auch und kostet unter 200.- EUR.

Wer schon mal einen solchen Drucker hatte, wird nie wieder einen anderen kaufen.

EDIT: @ chill_eule: Mit der zweiten Ladung Tinte hast Du den Drucker noch mal gekauft.
Und da in der ersten Ladung nur die Hälfte drin ist, dauert das nicht lange.


----------

